
Bubble sort is the fastest sorting algorithm - radmuzom
https://www.quora.com/How-efficient-is-bubble-sort/answer/Dale-Thomas-8?share=1
======
prolways
It it ever actually faster than
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoothsort](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoothsort)
?

~~~
aidenn0
Forget smoothsort, it loses out to insertion sort even. Divide-and-conquer
n*lg n algorithms tend to switch to insertion sort when the size of the
partition goes below a certain value because of how fast insertion sort is.

